# Tool Talk > Machines >  Airplane deicing machine - GIF

## Jon

Airplane deicing machine.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Karl_H (Mar 12, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 12, 2019)

----------


## Karl_H

For all the time it takes waiting in line then getting de-iced, I am surprised no one has come with an arch way type structure that could spray the planes like a car wash - just taxi through or have one of the tugs pull you through and it is done. A few sensors and a computer controlled spray is all it would take (besides an arch that could handle most of the planes at a given airport.)

----------

